# Miss Merced Reno 2000



## sunny91 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi: another reno aircraft.

regards,

sunny91


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2005)

wow thats an amazing video, and what a sound!!


----------

